# New toy poodle pup - training food/treats?



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Just use pieces of his kibble so he has to work for his food and doesn't fill up with junk. If he doesn't seem to like it, you could think about switching to a different food. Plus if you use all the good stuff like hot dogs for regular training sessions, then you don't have great stuff for really high value rewards.


----------



## TerriRa (Oct 9, 2016)

The kibble is too slow for quick clicker training with the way he currently eats kibble right now. And I consider hot dog bits to be a medium-value treat. (In my past experience.) Steak, liver and other less typical treats end up being the high-value treats in our household.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Maybe cut the treats up into really really tiny pieces so he just gets a taste. I like string cheese.


----------



## TexasPink (Jul 3, 2016)

Congrats on your new pup! We just got our toy last week. We haven't gotten to the higher value treats yet and have just been using cherrios broken into 1/4ths and she really seems to like those, but I too have heard about the string cheese being a crowd pleaser. Good luck!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My girl is not very food motivated, never has been, but does like treats because they only come out when I'm training...... she is a small mini so I have to make sure the treat is small so as to not to fill her up ........I found that the semi-moist cat treats(cut in half) worked well, and I also discovered these treats which can be cut into tiny pieces and she actually gets excited about! I found this huge jar at Chewy.com (very inexpensive for the amount you receive) and it has lasted me more than 2 months so far! I'm sure with a toy you can cut them even smaller than I have. (I used scissors!) They are semi-moist so no long wait for pup to chew up! LOL!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I prefer using kibble as much as possible for puppies so that you can just take some of what is measured for the day and there is no worry about too many calories. If that doesn't work then I would either use the tiniest bits of cheese or plain boiled chicken. Another thing to try if neither of those works well (you need contrast between the target and the treat at first) would be Zukes minis cut into halves or quarters. One mini is three calories and in little bits can be swallowed quickly without chewing.


----------

